# Head unit that plays MP3 CDs?



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey there Bimmerfesters,

I've trolled this forum for a while and found many useful tidbits... but here's something I haven't found a definitive answer to yet.

I used to drive a VW Jetta with an aftermarket in-dash CD player that played MP3 CDs and displayed ID3 tags. I ended up burning most of my music onto MP3 CDs, and ended up with a decent sized collection that was a joy to listen to with the audio setup I mentioned.

I recently bought a used 2002 325i with the HK audio upgrade. I believe the month of manufacture is Nov 2001. The car has the OEM Business CD head unit that came with the HK upgrade. I have the BMW iPod kit in my car, but let's just say the lack of control I have over what music I can play at any given time is very frustrating.

I'm aware that only the recent MY head units play CD-Rs that have MP3s burnt onto them (2004 and beyond, IIRC). I'm thinking of replacing my head unit with one that plays MP3 CDs and was wondering if anything exists in today's market that does the following:

- Plays MP3 CDs
- Displays Artist/Song names on the screen
- Takes the place of a BMW Business CD head unit and doesn't look out of place (colour and shape)
- Is compatible with the HK upgrade
- Can be controlled with the steering wheel controls (my car has a steering wheel that came with the sports package)

If anyone has actually done an upgrade like this, I'd love to know what brand of player you bought, and how much it cost you to buy and install. Also, is such an upgrade available from BMW? (I'm wondering how concerned I should be about voiding my warranty if I go for a non-BMW solution)

Thanks in advance for the help!

PS: I live in Seattle, so it'd be handy to know of a place that does this for a reasonable price.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Hey there Bimmerfesters,
> 
> I've trolled this forum for a while and found many useful tidbits... but here's something I haven't found a definitive answer to yet.
> 
> ...


ice>Link Plus kit does pretty much everything you are asking, with the exception it is using your iPod to play the MP3s.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Tom.

I should've mentioned in my first post that I am aware of the Ice>Link alternative. However, swapping my BMW iPod kit for an Ice>Link would be wasteful for the $$ spent IMO, given that all I'm gaining over the BMW iPod kit is the display of ID3 tags on my existing Business CD head unit. I'd still have to create playlists on the iPod, etc. (Correct?)

Right now, I am still inclined towards replacing my head unit with an MP3 CD capable one. I am not the kind of audiophile that wants to spend 100s of dollars on new aftermarket speakers, but I would like to have the flexibility of listening to my existing collection of CDs using the in-dash head unit and my existing HK speakers.

Does anyone have ideas? El_duderino, where forth art thou?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> I should've mentioned in my first post that I am aware of the Ice>Link alternative. However, swapping my BMW iPod kit for an Ice>Link would be wasteful for the $$ spent IMO, given that all I'm gaining over the BMW iPod kit is the display of ID3 tags on my existing Business CD head unit. I'd still have to create playlists on the iPod, etc. (Correct?)


The Plus offers a bit more than the BMW Solution.

When installed, you can either browse by specific playlists (recommended), Artists, or Albums - your choice. ID3 text will be fully displayed on the MID as well to indicate what track/artist is currently playing as well as Steering Wheel control and a charging source.



Ernö said:


> Right now, I am still inclined towards replacing my head unit with an MP3 CD capable one. I am not the kind of audiophile that wants to spend 100s of dollars on new aftermarket speakers, but I would like to have the flexibility of listening to my existing collection of CDs using the in-dash head unit and my existing HK speakers.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas? El_duderino, where forth art thou?


Keep in mind going this direction will result in the loss of your Steering Wheel controls, there is a harness that will retain them on the Alpine units.

I'll let El_duderino anwser the aftermarket questions for you since that's his area of expertise :thumbup:


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Meanwhile, I'm curious... can someone who has a recent BMW Business CD head unit tell me if your head unit displays track info while playing MP3 CDs?

If the Business CD doesn't display track info, is there any another kind of head unit sold by BMW that does?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Meanwhile, I'm curious... can someone who has a recent BMW Business CD head unit tell me if your head unit displays track info while playing MP3 CDs?
> 
> If the Business CD doesn't display track info, is there any another kind of head unit sold by BMW that does?


It doesn't - BMW does not offer ID3 support on their head units.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I know that Nak makes two CD Players that play MP3s, but neither of them supports ID3 tags.

As far as ID3 support, I honestly haven't kept track of that - most of our work is done with either OEM radios or the Nak CD-400.

No offense meant to anyone, least of all Tom G, but I hate MP3 files, so I've probably been resistant.


----------

